# Getting closer



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

SAw on the news today that a couple places around the Columbus area hit the 30's Wednesday morning. Getting there, after last year I am ready for it.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

44° degrees in cleveland this morning. It can't be long, I'm thinking middle december.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sunday has a high of 57 and low of 41......I am not predicting Ice this year there is no way in h-e double l I am going to chance our luck with ice with what happened last year. All in time Ice will form and take its place and on the first great day of safe ice....I will have a smile on my face...a rod in my hand and fish all over the ice!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Last winter really bumbed me out... I am heading out to the garage to work on the sled right now!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

talked to a guy at work today that lives in my old neighborhood. had a little FROST on his truck this a.m.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just put a fresh charge on all my batteries. Still would like to sell some of my electronics. Have a HB ice 45 and a Marcum 380 underwater viewing system for sale. Had them posted in the marketplace last spring. Look em up if you're interested.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

breaking down the garden, starting to put yard stuff, flower pots away for the winter. Most likely will have a frost within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

every good ice season i can remember, i always watched GRUMPY OLD MEN. the dvd came up missing, but i dvr'ed it the other day. gonna watch it a lot. sure gets you in the mood.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Its coming ! And boy will we be ready !


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

New to the site and new to the state. Coming from Minnesota we had ice from lat November until April almost every year and most places it was over 2 ft thick and on lake of the woods upwards of 4.5 ft thick. Just wondering on an average year when do people start venturing out? Also wondering how much ice you get. I have a gas powered auger and I'm wondering if I should trade it in for a new hand auger to cut some of the weight down? Thanks for the info 


Justin


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> New to the site and new to the state. Coming from Minnesota we had ice from lat November until April almost every year and most places it was over 2 ft thick and on lake of the woods upwards of 4.5 ft thick. Just wondering on an average year when do people start venturing out? Also wondering how much ice you get. I have a gas powered auger and I'm wondering if I should trade it in for a new hand auger to cut some of the weight down? Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> Justin


You're gonna be homesick. I used to live in Excelsior and I still miss it... Trade the gas auger in for a spud to check the ice you're on and a hand auger. Last year we did not get good ice in central Ohio. The year prior I only measured about 5-6"in coves never got onto the main lake. Not to mention the population and maturity of the fish here are nothing compared to even the drainage ponds up there, and there is no eelpout festival here. What partof Ohio are you in?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think anyplace in Ohio got any good ice last year. The year before, though, I was sitting on a good foot and a half of ice the one chance I got to go out. Then I took a week off in february and it rained the entire week, rotting the ice and in never froze up again that year.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

gosh two years ago....the last week of good ice was INNSSAANNEEE fishing.....best perch fishing weve ever had on the ice.....cant wait to do it all year this winter......fingers crossed LOL


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

With this cold snap we will be on the ice in a week!! A guy can wish can't he?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

59 degrees this morn on East.... 27 more to go!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Brother is at Indian this morning and he said water temp is 52.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks like we will have Ice this year. Hurray! Charge your Flashers and Lights!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm looking forward to "Ice Season" TOO!! BUT,,,,Milton is at 62degs.,,,, We have a ways to go yet!!! & I know,, a cold snap,, can crash that H20 temp fast!!! Bring-it! I want to walk on some hard water!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, the season is getting nearer. Starting to get a few thoughts of the upcoming season. Still have yard & garden chores to attend to before the temps drop below freezing and white stuff starts falling. 

It's still a tad early for me to get excited about it.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so pumped for Ice Season this year. I need a new set of bibs and a jacket but have a budget of 250. Any recommendations? 

Jeremy


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

RedRockstore.com had ArcticArmor suits for that a couple months ago. I'd start there for icefishing jackets and bibs.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I buy alt of my gear on ebay... I usually find alot of good stuff for cheap. Just read the description and take your time. I have rushed myself into a few stupid purchases due to not reading thoroughly.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. I also contacted Mark and he has ArcticArmor also. I might buy just bibs and a 3 in 1 parka from Gander. Not sure yet.

Jeremy


----------

